# Where do we discuss the YouTube streams?



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 1, 2018)

I want to know why @emspex  and @dyn were the only two callers-in whose names I recognized. The rest seemed to be crazy boys with thick foreign accents.


----------



## stets (Nov 1, 2018)

Not sure why you mentioned dyn twice when describing the callers.


----------



## Null (Nov 1, 2018)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/mad-at-the-internet.49299/


----------

